# E* 811 and 3rd party HD PVR...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone have any info about 3rd party HD PVRs. On the tech chat they mentioned the 811 will have a firewire connection for use to "DishAcceptable" devices.

I assume some of these devices would be 3rd Party HD PVRs (not wanting to spend $999 on the 921). Anyone have info on any potential products. I guess there could be a SA HD TiVo??? And I assume that with a Firewire connection, there would be no loss of quality like goes thru a analog connection. Any other problem with the Firewire connection???

I guess the other question is how much with a 811+Device cost vs a 921??? With a 250GB drive giving you only 25Hrs HD programming, I assume the major cost on these devices could also be one 250GB Drive or two 120GB Drives, etc...


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm considering the Panasonic E80 that is a DVD recorder/80GB hard drive PVR. This would allow me to record/PVR/timeslip to DVD or hard drive. Sure, it's analog but the PQ is excellent off a downrezzed OTA digital channel.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I get the sense that once I get all the HD equipment a NON-HD PVR won't cut it anymore


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

> On the tech chat they mentioned the 811 will have a firewire connection for use to "DishAcceptable" devices.


I thought the Tech Chat said *NO* Firewire on the 811.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

The only problem with the DishWire concept is it only supports "selected" equipment. I ain't going back to tape and from what I've read about the JVC 30K, it's a very unreliable P.O.S. Since Dish is in bed w/JVC, I would bet that is who they will support.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I think that the dishwire name to keep Dish insulated from full "firewire" support. They don't folks plug'n camcorder, ipad, and PCs into the until and complaining that they aren't compatible.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> I thought the Tech Chat said *NO* Firewire on the 811.


Was that true, could be???

I assume that the other outputs from 811 to the HDTV could go to the HD-PVR and then the HD-PVR to the HD-TV. Question is would there be a major quality loss, or its all digital from Sat to HD Reciever to HD-PVR to HDTV???


----------



## mchargue (May 5, 2003)

I'd like to bump this, as the question is of interest to me.

I have in mind an HTPC that would be used to record the output of the 811, and play my DVD/MP3/DivX/Xvid stuff.

So, will there be a DishWire connector? What will it support?

Pat


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Even if the 811 does have Firewire (and it sounded like it didn't from chat), there is very little chance that you would be able to use a standard PC to record the output--given the general lack of 5C support on PCs. So far, Dish has only indicated plans to support JVC HDTV D-VHS VCRs with their Firewire output.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Tivo floated the idea of a Stand Alone tivo with Firewire in. Although they seemed to be targeting cable boxes, but I don't see any idea why the 811 wouldn't work. Of course we're talking vaporware right now.

To be honest I kind'a like the idea of a Firewire series 2. Tivo could do video sharing and stuff.


----------



## mchargue (May 5, 2003)

In repley to my question to the Dish network technical forum, 
-----
I am interested in HDTV, but the 921 recorder 'fee' has gotten to me. I wonder, will the new model 811 will have the ability to record to an outside system via a DishWire (IEEE1394) connection?

What I would like to do is make an HTPC that can be used as a recorder for the 811. In addition, I can use it as an MP3 jukebox, DVD/DivX/Xvid/Etc. player, and a game box. (all while still allowing me to time-slip)

What say? Can this be done?
-----

I received the following replay:
-----
Sent: Friday, August 08, 2003 3:24 PM
To: TechForum
Subject: Equipment/Software

Dear Mr. McHargue,

Thank you for your email correspondence. You should have no problems using the 811 to record to an HTPC.

Sincerely,
Matt W.
Technical Support
Dish Network
-----

So, there you have it.

Later;
Pat


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

You can record to a pc from the 811, but only using the s-video / composite input on your video card.


----------



## mchargue (May 5, 2003)

Ken_F said:


> You can record to a pc from the 811, but only using the s-video / composite input on your video card.


From my original question:
-----
I wonder, will the new model 811 will have the ability to record to an outside system via a DishWire (IEEE1394) connection?
-----

I would have thought that this would have ruled out using the Svideo or composite connector. I asked about the DishWire (IEEE1394) connection directly.

I sure hope that they're not blowing smoke at me.

Pat


----------



## Jeff_R (Jun 11, 2002)

mchargue said:


> From my original question:
> -----
> I wonder, will the new model 811 will have the ability to record to an outside system via a DishWire (IEEE1394) connection?
> -----
> ...


It was stated on the Tech Chat early in July that the 811 is not currently planned to have Dishwire at all. Don't know if I'm the only one, but I didn't hear anything at all about the forthcoming 211 on the chat, either.

Jeff


----------

